# Difference between NC20 and NW20



## Licota (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys! I've been using NC20 in studio fix fluid a couple of times, but think that this is a little too yellow for my skin. Is there a big difference between NC and NW?


----------



## Kari1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi!  I would say in general...yes.  "NW" will def. be pinker or more neutral...but it also just depends on the formula of the product you're checking out.  NW20 in one MAC foundation does not mean it will run the exact same shade in all MAC foundations, so I would ask to see them before you buy.  NC's vary in how yellow they are....and some NW's will be more pink, while other's look more neutral, like I said earlier.  I am an NW20...but tend to be more neutral.  Please make sure you get a sample first...or you try it at the counter beforehand.  Hope I haven't confused you too much!


----------



## Claire84 (Jul 13, 2009)

In SFF, the NW20 has more yellow in it than  in the other foundations (from my experience).  It's more of a neutral tone.  I have yellow undertones, and if I'm a bit on he pale side, I wear NW20 SFF (when I'm more tan I'm NC25-30 in SFF).


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 13, 2009)

NW in MAC means that it has pink undertones and NC has yellow undertones, which is why you find it to be too yellow. It isn't a huge difference, but it can change how you look. Naturally I am a NW, but because I have a lot of redness on my face I use NC to counter balance it. HTH!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I should be NC20 but use NW20 instead. I'm similar to you and don't like the yellowness. NC always seems to make me look jaundiced in photos or too tanned looking. I use the MAC Mineralize Satinfinish and that seems to be an excellent match for my skin.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2009)

Aside from undertones, the NW20 will be a bit darker than the NC20.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Aside from undertones, the NW20 will be a bit darker than the NC20._

 
Yeah I def noticed that. I can wear NW25 or NC30. But NW25 is a better match


----------



## Licota (Jul 16, 2009)

I found out that I had a NC15 in my closet, unopened, so I tried it. It looks good, not as yellow.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wearing NC before and I am actually an NW also.  My foundation always made me look "sick" and kinda yellowish LOL... I got matched up and got the right shade in NW (finally) last Feb. and I am SOOOO glad I did.  Can you go in and get the MA to match your skintone?  Also, I know some people mix the NW and NC shades to get their perfect match.  You could try that.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 17, 2009)

Keep in mind that whenever you are trying a new product line, have them match you at the counter/store. Even though everything is (generally) NC15 - 50, NW15 - NW55, products sometimes run differently. Examples being Select Moisturecover NWs having more 'orangey' tones in them, and NWs in Studio Sculpt being 'browner' when compared to other face products.


----------



## Licota (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Keep in mind that whenever you are trying a new product line, have them match you at the counter/store. Even though everything is (generally) NC15 - 50, NW15 - NW55, products sometimes run differently. Examples being Select Moisturecover NWs having more 'orangey' tones in them, and NWs in Studio Sculpt being 'browner' when compared to other face products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for tip - I actually did go to the store when I got the NC20 - the MA at MAC matched it for me. I suppose she recommended this one because I have some redness in my cheeks.


----------

